# position in bank?



## writeshiek33 (May 23, 2015)

ok i am writing story for a comic book idea of mine and wandering who would deal with independent security contractor from the bank side. my main protagonist is bounty hunter/security specialist  who contact their people


----------



## K.S. Crooks (May 23, 2015)

From the top of my head, I think it would depend on the level of the risk. If it is a local branch matter, then the branch manager would be the person initially, but they would most likely seek permission from the corporate office. If it is across many branches then the Chief Security Officer of the bank would be involved right away. The head of the security company with officers working at the branch would also be involved.


----------



## psychotick (May 24, 2015)

Hi,

It depends on what he's contacting the bank about. In most cases with a small local bank I would think he'd be met by the manager - especially if he's hunting someone or informing the bank about some sort of threat. For big banks he might be met by the chief of security.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## evanator66 (May 27, 2015)

If your character is a bounty hunter, there is probably some guy (below the mayor/magistrate/whatever local authority) who is in charge of posting bounties and paying them out. If your character generally helps out by informing about security issues he would most likely contact whoever is in charge of the operation/maintenance of the bank in question (such as a local manager for a large bank or the CEO/leader if it is a small bank.) If they were looking for some muscle to enforce loans or deal with bandits, the security contractor would contact or be contacted by the local manager/leader, or if this is a common practice there might be a person in charge of this. like a security chief or a "mercenary chief".


----------

